# Yield



## BigBruce420 (Sep 6, 2006)

how much herb can i expect to get out of an indica thats about 1 1/2 feet tall, that started growing July 2nd? Just curious about how much she could produce...ballpark figures of course.


----------



## KADE (Sep 7, 2006)

an ounce or a lil more is possible... with some good bloom nutes.


----------



## BigBruce420 (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah i guess thats not gonna be an issue for me anymore, i just found out my plant is a male..such a bummer.


----------



## KADE (Sep 7, 2006)

U'll have to try it out indoors during the cool weather.


----------

